# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Siemens] KD36NX03

## pmikroulis

Έχω το ανωτέρω ψυγείο το οποίο δεν ανεβαζει ψυξη, ενώ δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας και ακουγονται ρελεδες να ανοιγοκλεινουν, αυτό έγινε μετά από 4 μέρες που δεν ανοιξε η πόρτα και εβγαλα το διακόπτη του φωτός διοτι είχε κολήσει και δεν αναβε το λαμπάκι. Τι μπορει να συμβαίνει? Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει? 
Σας γνωρίζω ότι τα παιδιά εχουν κολήσει αρκετα μαγνητακια απ εξω, επηρεάζουν αυτά την λειτουργία του γιατί κάτι είχα ακούσει και για αυτά?
Ευχαριστώ
pmikroulis

----------


## mikemtb73

Έβγαλες πρώτα την πρίζα πριν πειράξεις τον διακόπτη του φωτός?  Η ακούμπησε πουθενά και έκαψε κάτι....? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## pmikroulis

Αυτό να σου πω δεν το θυμάμαι αλλά και με το ρεύμα ανοιχτο να βγη είναι πρεσσαριστό με τρία ποδάρια και δεν έχει καλώδια. 
Η δε πλακέτα ξέρει κάποιος που είναι σε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο???

----------


## nyannaco

> Η δε πλακέτα ξέρει κάποιος που είναι σε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο???


Πίσω από το panel πάνω από την πόρτα της κατάψυξης
https://www.google.com/search?q=KD36...ih=663#imgrc=_

----------

